# Break between cycles



## Biceps_01 (Nov 18, 2010)

I was just wondering what is the average break people on here take between cycles, just finished a month's course of anadrol alongside PCT and I'm itching to get back on somekind of orals, but what do people think of this??


----------



## matthewplyon (Sep 23, 2011)

Time on plus pct = time off not like I did n pct then get back on lol. So in ur case pct plus a month then u should be ok


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

The above post is the correct protocol

time on + pct = time off

At the least time on = time off.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

I think that protocol is for the impatient though. What is the best amount of time to wait before your next cycle?

I'm on week 3 of PCT now and I am doing my next cycle at the end of May 2012.


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

The best amount of time is time on = time off....

That or you get a full blood panel about 3-4 weeks post PCT and if everythings in check then get on with it.


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

Best amount of time is never go back on. 6-8 weeks plenty for any cycle really, unless you want full recovery, where you'll need about a year


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

BillC said:


> Best amount of time is never go back on. 6-8 weeks plenty for any cycle really, unless you want full recovery, where you'll need about a year


Bit of strange advise,

If you do a 24 week cycle, does it take your HPTA and body 24 weeks to recover?

No it doesnt.

OP. Bet bet is to go to your GP and get a full blood panel to check if your recovered.


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

Bloodwork confirming you are back to normal, no set time, everyone is different.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

If somebody could clear up some things for me:

Post cycle therapy brings you back to normal, or so I thought. Some people say it can take a year to get back to normal. Are there different definitions of 'normal' depending on how soon you plan to do a steroid cycle again? I am assuming PCT isn't full recovery, just partial, enough to get you ready to do a cycle again. Hope that made some sense...

I personally would like to do a Test cycle to get big and then just quit this whole sorry game.


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

PCT jump starts things, but it takes much longer to get all your values back to normal.

Some are quicker than others, but the only way to know is full bloodwork.

Fertility can take a hell of alot longer to get back online.


----------

